# European tow hitch pictures



## Nuclear Fusion (Dec 27, 2021)

Can someone direct me to where there are pictures of the tow hitch for Europe?
I want to see if its one piece with the ball/neck or if its a separate part you insert/remove the same as for Model X


----------



## Nuclear Fusion (Dec 27, 2021)

Found it here:
https://www.tesla.com/ownersmanual/modely/en_gb/GUID-A6D6CF75-C9CA-4140-97FA-341E27E3B4D8.html
"Towing and Accessories"

Unfortunate that it doesn't also have the removable locking mechanism with 2" throat for North America


----------

